# VSL Opus EXS to K2: legato tool script?



## JT3_Jon (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I own VSL Opus for EXS and have started loading patches into Kontakt 2 for added control, especially with filtering and scripts. The main problem, however, is my inability to use the performance tool in Kontakt, as its built into the EXS player. 

Thus I'm wondering, are there any scripts available that will allow me to use the legato tool in K2? I've tried SIPS, and while very cool for patches that are not designed to be legato, do not sound as "real" as the VSL performance patches.

Thanks in advance for your help and reply!


----------



## kotori (Mar 14, 2007)

Fizbin wrote a third-party implementation of the legato script, but VSL asked him to not redistribute it. This was at the time when everyone was waiting for NI to implement script protection which took them some months and resulted in a solution which I've heard people break in minutes (that's a different story though). I don't think there is any publicly available performance script. 

Can't you use the external performance tool with Kontakt as well. I'm not familiar with EXS, but if it's built into EXS like you say then maybe not. It seems to me though that the majority of performance instruments in Opus are also included in the K2 library.


----------



## mathis (Mar 14, 2007)

kotori @ Wed Mar 14 said:


> I don't think there is any publicly available performance script.



Of course there is, the VSL sidegrade.


----------



## kotori (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry, I wasn't very clear. I meant a free one. 
The VSL sidegrades are 10% of the purchase price I think.


----------



## FirmamentFX (Mar 14, 2007)

Registered users can download K2 versions of the Opus programs from the website


----------



## kotori (Mar 14, 2007)

FirmamentFX @ Wed Mar 14 said:


> Registered users can download K2 versions of the Opus programs from the website


For free even if one didn't buy the K2 version?


----------



## FirmamentFX (Mar 14, 2007)

Hmmm... well I managed to download K2 versions for all my Horizon series products, and I got the Giga versions of them all. Not Opus admittedly, but it is Horizon so I would assume that it works the same as for mine (I've got Overdrive, Saxophones I, Concert Guitar, and Epic Horns)


----------



## mathis (Mar 14, 2007)

kotori @ Wed Mar 14 said:


> FirmamentFX @ Wed Mar 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Registered users can download K2 versions of the Opus programs from the website
> ...



If you didn't register for another format before, yes.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, I registered Opus under EXS in order to use the performance tool. Plus this was before they had kontakt versions. Looks like I'm out of luck in this regard, right? (unless I want to drop $88 for the crossgrade, which being a student I frankly cannot afford at this time). 

Thanks for the help though guys. It makes me appreciate sample libs that come in multi-format!


----------



## Marsdy (Mar 14, 2007)

VSL have got a nerve. They should give the K2 version free to EXS Perfomance Instrument users after all the crap they've had to endure. The Reptition Tool is STILL glitchy as hell in the EXS.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Mar 14, 2007)

I crossgraded all my horizon products last month to K2, don't remember it being that much £20 each or something, but nice to finally get dynamic crossfades for the perf leg patches, although yes you EXS users have had those for a while.

If you only crossgrade one of them, you could probably export the legato script from that and apply it to your own giga-k2 conversions (it's password protected but you can still save the script)....

Ian


----------



## gmet (Mar 16, 2007)

Try this:

http://northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33259&page=1&pp=10 (http://northernsounds.com/forum/showthr ... ge=1&amp;pp=10)

Justin


----------

